# A little Hotrod build.



## Jimendel (Dec 25, 2019)

Picked this up on CL for cheap a few years ago. Junky, but serial number says 1964 Typhoon. 





Bought a girls cruiser with aluminum wheels, fat whitewalls and 3 speed Nexus hub recently to pirate parts from (also for cheap)        , specifically to build this:









Added a few parts. Thinking about painting it an appropriate hotrod candy color, maybe red? Hugger orange? Plum Crazy?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Dec 25, 2019)

Cool. Where did you find the short fenders?


----------



## JRE (Dec 25, 2019)

Nice. Looks like we have the same interests


----------



## Jimendel (Dec 26, 2019)

wheelbender6 said:


> Cool. Where did you find the short fenders?



It's a cut down rear fender. An angle grinder makes it pretty easy. The short front fender was cut from it, too.


----------



## Jimendel (Dec 26, 2019)

JRE said:


> Nice. Looks like we have the same interests
> 
> View attachment 1114616




Nice '67. My favorite year C10.  Nice bike, too.


----------



## JRE (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks. The truck is getting some attention soon.


----------



## Jimendel (Jan 5, 2020)

Ordered some parts from Nashbar (still there, good service), a Wald 870 handlebar, two cogs for the Nexus- a 21 and a 23, and some cable clips. After a few successful miles, I'll tear it down, strip it and paint it.


----------



## Jimendel (Jan 20, 2020)

Rode the bike around Mission Bay Park Saturday, about 15 miles. Worked out well. Currently running a 21 cog for the Nexus. Sheldon Brown had the opinion that with a 3 speed , the highest gear should be the cruiser gear. He may be right about that. So, the 24 cog goes on before the next ride.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2020)

Cool project. I like the shorty fenders. Great work.
Hammerhead


----------

